# Are all TT owners gay?



## Guest

A question all us Subaru driver want to ask when any TT "tries" to race a proper car!!!


----------



## GRANNY

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
Stop it you make my sides hurt.


----------



## PaulS

> A question all us Subaru driver want to ask when any TT "tries" to race a proper car!!!


   That's right, we only race proper cars, we don't bother with Scoobys.....  

:-*


----------



## TTotal

Well its time to come out of my cupboard , sorry what was the name ..? Oh yes Mr Halitosis, it is true, we are all terribly happy owning such a fine automobile.

Now run home as your mummy is waiting with your tea. Good boy! :-*


----------



## jonah




----------



## Widget

Why? Do you fancy me?


----------



## Guest

OK, I think that has answered my question :


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> A question all us Subaru driver want to ask when any TT "tries" to race a proper car!!!


I wouldn't exactly call a Subaru a "proper car", however an RS4 or an RS6,now those are "proper cars" ;D


----------



## GRANNY

Guru
I dont think motor mouth wants to play anymore.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

The thing that gets me about Subaru's is that they allways sound like they are running on 3 cylinders,and lets be honest folks,they don't exactly score very much when it comes to their styling either :-/


----------



## vlastan

I think that turboteeth is looking for a new boyfriend!! 

Since he bought the Subaru his was dumped by his ex that prefered the TT. ;D


----------



## TTotal

> A question all us Subaru driver want to ask when any TT "tries" to race a proper car!!!


Poor little chap is lost, can someone put a message up to find his mother ? Carol, can you take him to the bathroom, looks like he's done something in his shorts- must be very frightening for him being in here with grown ups.


----------



## Silversea

> The thing that gets me about Subaru's is that they allways sound like they are running on 3 cylinders :-/


Paul, that is because they are...well it's often the case anyway Â ;D Â prone to dropping no 4 cylinder. Â [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## vlastan

The TTs have been running on 3 cylinders too with the faulty coils!!


----------



## jonah

bet he doesnt even own a car let alone a scooby!! probably nicked a few though coming from where he does 
bet he's now at the local super store carpark ;D


----------



## Guest

[smiley=dude.gif] Them God Damm gold alloy wheels I hate them.... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGRRRRRRRRRRRR

The pull up next to ya .. I always look down at them alloys, look at the drivers face ,then laugh as I drive off..No Plymouth Argyle...... [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## kmpowell

> Are all TT owners gay?


Good question, you must remind me to ask your mum her opinion on that subject next time im climbing off her!!!!


----------



## Widget

Kev, how could you!

His mum's got a face like a bulldog sucking the piss off a thistle.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> Good question, you must remind me to ask your mum her opinion on that subject next time im climbing off her!!!! Â


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest

OK, got you all going there as I expected.

I would just like to say what lovely, nice, smooth cars the TT's are.

And the illuminated mirrors behind the sun visors are such a great idea - just perfect for when you've got to rush to the salon :

I presume you all know what TT actually stands for?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> OK, got you all going there as I expected.
> 
> I would just like to say what lovely, nice, smooth cars the TT's are.
> 
> And the illuminated mirrors behind the sun visors are such a great idea - just perfect for when you've got to rush to the salon Â :
> 
> I presume you all know what TT actually stands for?


Some people need to get a life [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## pgtt

> Some people need to get a life Â [smiley=zzz.gif]


agreed [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Wake up Nipper ! [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]its time to play !


----------



## pgtt

> Wake up Nipper ! [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]its time to play !


 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Thats better ! Now where has the Doggydoo boy gone then ? Its time to teach him all about the superiority of the TT !


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

> A question all us Subaru driver want to ask when any TT "tries" to race a proper car!!!


Yes, we are all gay :-*

But fortunately we don't wear jackets like these (which would intimate we are gay)









Or are victim to comments like this:
http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/thread.asp?threadid=177523

Or look like this:









go back to your little hole, Mum has just finished making your tea ;D ;D


----------



## pgtt

> Yes, we are all gay Â :-*
> 
> But fortunately we don't wear jackets like these (which would intimate we are gay)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or are victim to comments like this:
> http://www.scoobynet.co.uk/bbs/thread.asp?threadid=177523
> 
> Or look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go back to your little hole, Mum has just finished making your tea Â ;D ;D


ROTFLMFAO ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

Yeh Phil, why dont you get some snaps of the RS club that come to your Hotel...the pics would be even better ! Castrol GTX anoraks etc !


----------



## pgtt

they put a poster up on the wall about the RS club. somehow by the next day it had gone cant think why or how ??? : ;D


----------



## TTotal

On your bedroom wall I guess !


----------



## pgtt

> On your bedroom wall I guess !


 [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]
[smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## scoTTy

LMAO at a very funny thread.

The normal troll post from a scooby driver with the predictable results. Â :

ROTFLMAO at the scooby "dudes" comparing haircuts. I thought we was meant to be the gay hairdressers! Â ;D


----------



## ccc

Stu - that's just terrific!

Like Scotty I cannot believe that Scooby owners are discussing haircuts!!! Ok, I'm biased, but that must be worse that talking about garden sheds, kitchens, etc, given that any connection between haircuts and cars is regarded as an insult!

Ha! That's made my day!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## DXN

Classic thread, Haven't laughed so much since the last village idiot invaded the forum and thought they were funny.
Bet he has a slipknot poster next to the scooby one too?. Possibly a red baseball cap? and white reebok tracky bottoms with press-studs at the bottom?.

Declaration:- I have a friend who has a scooby so I don't feel this to all scooby drivers. Yes it is a flippin quick car. ;D


----------



## t7

No - but thanks for asking ;D


----------



## robo_beastt

Think not , nevertheless I still like the new Subaru Ad ...(pic stolen from the lancerregister site...even they think this car is ugly !!!!! ;D ;D ;D)


----------



## jampott

I'm not gay, but do occasionally take it up the wrong 'un for cash.......


----------



## W7 PMC

He does 8)

DOH, does that mean i'm gay to.

I so like these threads. RAOFLMAO ;D


----------



## BreTT

Turboteeth, you really should be getting on with your half term assignment. No point in leaving it until Sunday and then doing a half hearted attempt.

Run along now, there's a good boy.


----------



## Mayur

Just the sort of question that you'd expect from folk who drive something that was put together out of a Lego box... "umm dah look I've got a rectangular bit... I know lets stick it on the bonnet"..."ummm dahh... now there's a pipe like thing... hmmm where does that go? "... I guess you know where that goes Turboteeth Â 

Not enjoying your Scooby forum?... having to hang out in this one?... It's a start, you soon join the fold. Â


----------



## nutts

Anyone tried to see whether this thread has been linked to from scoobynet? They are probably all having a good laugh over there 

I never see the point in slagging off other cars.... I've no problem what so ever with Scooby's. They are fast, good handling unpretentious cars, that are probably a lot of fun to drive! I personally prefer the TT over the Scooby, because I like the blend of form and function. On the other hand the TT could be described as pretentious (or is that some owners? :)

And no I'm not gay! Although why anyone who likes a good looking quick car should be gay, is beyond me! I wonder if that applies to Ferrari and Porsche owners too?


----------



## foz01

I personally think the scob with a fruity zorst sounds a lot better than the soulless TT lump!

At ful chat they are great with a nice

bo bo bo bo bo bo at idle :

I'll get off back to scoobynet then


----------



## huw

> A question all us Subaru driver want to ask when any TT "tries" to race a proper car!!!


Why Turbo Teeth, are you cruising for a piece of arse? :-*

A drive in Turbo Teeth's proper car for the person who can guess where that quote came from.


----------



## Mayur

> Anyone tried to see whether this thread has been linked to from scoobynet? They are probably all having a good laugh over there
> 
> I never see the point in slagging off other cars.... I've no problem what so ever with Scooby's. They are fast, good handling unpretentious cars, that are probably a lot of fun to drive! I personally prefer the TT over the Scooby, because I like the blend of form and function. On the other hand the TT could be described as pretentious (or is that some owners? :)
> 
> And no I'm not gay! Although why anyone who likes a good looking quick car should be gay, is beyond me! I wonder if that applies to Ferrari and Porsche owners too?


Fair comments NuTTs... I just get overly protective of TT's and folks who own them


----------



## garyc

Hands up those in posession of any Judy Garland records or musicals DVDs?


----------



## Guest

Highlander...but I'll pass on the drive...I'm way too busy driving my TT. Into my second week of ownership and the grin is really begining to hurt!


----------



## vernan

I'm going for an eyebrow tint and facial this afternoon. I can do this because I am secure in my masculinity and with my heterosexuality.

I just thought I'd share that.

But I'll get my coat.


----------



## ir_fuel

> I'm going for an eyebrow tint and facial this afternoon. I can do this because I am secure in my masculinity and with my heterosexuality.
> 
> I just thought I'd share that.
> 
> But I'll get my coat.


If Vlastan is giving you the facial, make sure ya close yer eyes, i heard it can hurt pretty badly when it gets inthere Â [smiley=pimp2.gif]

... just couldnt resist .... Â [smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------



## Kell

I'd rather be entered dry than own a Scooby. Â

And if lusting after other men, admiring their bodies and letting them take me up the Marmite Motorway means that I'm gay, then so be it.


----------



## huw

> Highlander...but I'll pass on the drive...I'm way too busy driving my TT. Â Into my second week of ownership and the grin is really begining to hurt!


Rex. You are the winner. Keep up the good work with the grinning m8. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## pas_55

"Are all TT owners gay"
Well a very 1970's/80's thing to say although then you'd have said "poof" or "queer" but hey Subaru's are from that era based on Ford Cortina!!


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all your posts.

I'm back off to the real world that is Scoobynet now 

Glad to see atleast some of you Hitler's appreciate the Scoob.

Cheers lads. Ta ta.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> Thanks for all your posts.
> I'm back off to the real world that is Scoobynet now


Aye,the real world of ugly cars that are driven mainly by sad twats in sad blue jackets ;D


----------



## Guy

Now just what was the name of that ******-eyed yellow skinned git? Scooby??????

Bye BuckTeeth, sorry, TurboTeeth, it's just they go with the ******-eyes.


----------



## jonah

remember seeing two guys walking down the road in his and hers scooby jackets, wasn't sure which one was the he or the she for that matter ;D
Both looked a right pair of twats ;D


----------



## Guest

> Anyone tried to see whether this thread has been linked to from scoobynet? They are probably all having a good laugh over there


I'm sure I can get you lot a last laugh,

this is turboteeths car Â ;D :'( or should that be WAS.......
http://clanspace.colute.net/scooby/album_view.php?id=94


----------



## Guest

> I'm sure I can get you lot a last laugh,


ahh maybe not, looks like you have to be a member to view that little pic...Oh well. :


----------



## huw

> ahh maybe not, looks like you have to be a member to view that little pic...Oh well. Â :


oh, nevermind hey.


----------



## coupe-sport

Here it is


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Ouch


----------



## Guest

Well on another thread it was suggested that the TT is the spiritual successor to the Merc SLK. Now most Merc SLK drivers i know are either working girls, their pimps/madams or gay blokes.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> Well on another thread it was suggested that the TT is the spiritual successor to the Merc SLK. Now most Merc SLK drivers i know are either working girls, their pimps/madams or gay blokes.


And your point is ?


----------



## nm_225

Surprised that the cheap shit, tin foil peice of crap wasn't squashed flat!

Mind you, just watched some vids on the BM3W site, of trackdays. Some of those Scooby's REALLY motor.


----------



## scoTTy

I genuinely hope he's ok. It looks like he should be although the A pillar does look a bit low Â :-/

Before I pass judgment and suggest he gets a hair dressers car if he can't handle a "real car", maybe you can tell us what happened.

My guess :

"oh sh1t!"
Let off throttle.
Weight transfer to front.
Lift off over steer.
"Hello, hedge!"

but I don't want to pre-judge the issue so perhaps you could impart the true story.

Cheers.


----------



## nm_225

Someone local killed himself and his son's mate in one of those last year by reversing into a tree on a fairly tame bend.

Also, I have just watched a vid of one, pile into a corner at Cadwell, lift off oversteer and go off the track.

Could be a common problem with them. I know they are perm 4 wheel drive, unlike TT, but are they rear biased?

Maybe not enough understeer built into setup.


----------



## garyc

Perhaps he got one of his many anorak toggles caught around the steering wheel?

Ouch.


----------



## jampott

Hey Paul,

after you've passed judgement, perhaps you can remind us exactly how many original panels are left on your red wagon these days after your slight *ahem* "moment" on a track?! 

Sor-reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Guest

> And your point is ?


you know exactly wot I mean don't be deliberately obtuse


----------



## scoTTy

Tim,
Since I haven't passed judgement I guess I shouldn't answer yet but.....

I know what happened in my accident as you do. It was called aqua-planing. I was interested in what happened in this one.

P.S. Roof, tail gate and drivers sill.

P.P.S I wondered who would be first to mention it.


----------



## robo_beastt

> ... It looks like he should be although the A pillar does look a bit low Â :-/...


Lools like he hit his head and ended a little bit supid...er , enough to make a post in here ;D!!!!

LOL what a schmuck  .....

Cheers

Robo


----------



## StuarTT

Here in Luxembourg 9/10 Imprezas are driven by 4-ft 8-in portuguese yoots, with greasy hair and even greasier girlfriends. And they all have those silly 555 stickers plastered all over them to try and hide a car that has obviously been designed by someone hit with an ugly stick.


----------



## Guest

Why? Are you thinking of buying one?

There not the car for you gay boy....Stick to your mystery mobile

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------

